# New Palette coming/per Redbook August 11' issue (PIC)+



## LeeleeBell (Jul 12, 2011)

article said this new palette by MUFE would be available at sephora/comes with a brush for $45

	Sorry I had to take a cell phone pic...
	http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab40/soulshinesweet/mufepalette_0711011344a.jpg


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 12, 2011)

Ooooo!! When is this supposed to be released?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 12, 2011)

It didn't say when but I am guessing August b/c the magazine (dated August 11) said it was available at sephora.com already lol?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's featured on the Musings of  a Muse website also. Not a real review ,but a product photo. I am lucky that I don't own any of those shadows(they are in the perm line), but I don't know if I will buy this. I can't get any use of that white shade. We'll see when swatches go flying.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 12, 2011)

how fantastic! is this perm? i do not own any mufe eyeshadows so this is perfect!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 12, 2011)

oh ok! thank you so much! I can't wait to see swatches


LeeleeBell said:


> It didn't say when but I am guessing August b/c the magazine (dated August 11) said it was available at sephora.com already lol?


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 12, 2011)

btwn this palette, the Nars palette and the UD palettes, im gg to go broke!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 13, 2011)

That palette looks promising. I'll be purchasing that


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, that looks really nice! Definitely a good way of trying MUFE Shadows.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would love a MUFE palette like that.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 14, 2011)

I checked Sephora's site but it's not there yet. I definitely need to know when this is gonna b available.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 14, 2011)

Agreed! It'll be my first eyeshadow purchased from them, that's for sure ^_^


SmashCakes said:


> Oh, that looks really nice! Definitely a good way of trying MUFE Shadows.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 20, 2011)

I almost jumped out of my chair when I saw this palette on Sephora this morning. Too bad it's listed as not in stock as of right now. Hopefully it will be available soon. I NEED THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicala (Jul 20, 2011)

That looks pretty! Not sure how much use I'd get out of it though


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't WAIT for it to be released! It will be my first time even using MUFE eyeshadows! 


2browneyes said:


> I almost jumped out of my chair when I saw this palette on Sephora this morning. Too bad it's listed as not in stock as of right now. Hopefully it will be available soon. I NEED THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 20, 2011)

^ Really? Where have u been? lolol    My fave is #92.....the best purple EVER!


----------



## Nicala (Jul 20, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> ^ Really? Where have u been? lolol    My fave is #92.....the best purple EVER!



 	What  do you combine #92 with? I can't find any combinations :/


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 21, 2011)

I did a pretty colorful look with it. Can't remember the colors right off hand but I may have them written down at home. I sometimes write down combos I really like so I can easily repeat them.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 21, 2011)

Come to think of it I do remember that I used MUFE # 10 to the inner crease, # 18 next to it, #75 next to that then Push the Edge pigment to the outer lid.  I blended a lil bit of Brash and Bold pigment in my crease and kinda brought B&B and PTE together with #92. #92 made a nice deep definition of the purple in the outer V area. Can't remember the highlight I used but I loved the colorful look. If I can still find the pic, I'll post it


----------



## Nicala (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooh that sounds beautiful! If you do find it, please post!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 21, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> ^ Really? Where have u been? lolol    My fave is #92.....the best purple EVER!



 	I've been....under a rock -___- lol!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 21, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Ooh that sounds beautiful! If you do find it, please post!


	yes please do BrownEyes!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 21, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Ooh that sounds beautiful! If you do find it, please post!


 
	I'll try to find it


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^ whoohoo


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, couldn't find the pic so I guess I'll just have to re-create it....FUN


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2011)

#92 also looks great on it's on. You can bring it up to the crease and smoke it out. It's such a vibrant, rich color that it can be worn alone and you still look like you're all done up.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome! i hope this comes to the uk. i quite fancy this - i could put it down on my birthday gift list perhaps


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is already on the sephora website, but its not in stock


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 24, 2011)

^  yeah, they said it should be available some time within the next few wks.


----------



## The Lynniemouse (Jul 25, 2011)

I need this palette!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 25, 2011)

I cannot wait to get my hands on this palette. Just checked the Sephora site to make sure it was still not in stock lol


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 25, 2011)

does anyone know if this is permanent?


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Jul 28, 2011)

^ on the Sephora website it says Limited Edition but i'm not sure.

  	i need this in my life tho lol


----------



## mousygiggles (Jul 29, 2011)

Still coming soon...I am thinking I do not want it now.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Aug 8, 2011)

I asked Make Up For Ever on Twitter and they said it should be in stock at Sephora in about two weeks! 

http://twitter.com/#!/ExPoleDancer/status/100626147976560640


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 8, 2011)

EngineerBarbie said:


> I asked Make Up For Ever on Twitter and they said it should be in stock at Sephora in about two weeks!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/ExPoleDancer/status/100626147976560640


	WHOOOOHOOO!!!! Thanks for asking! I kept going on the sephora site, and checking the status of that palette almost every day like a mad woman


----------



## BeckyBenett (Aug 10, 2011)

madeinbrklyn said:


> ^ on the Sephora website it says Limited Edition but i'm not sure.
> 
> i need this in my life tho lol


	its LE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dnt hve the funds for it..


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 10, 2011)

That is a beautiful palette.  I wonder if there is a quality difference of palette vs single with MUFE the way there is with MAC? 

  	Purple 92 is the BEST!  2Browneyes is telling all kinds of truth.  I can't even think of a color MAC has had that can compare in brightness and pigmentation.  The closest I've come to it from any line is Sugarpill Poison Plum but that one has more red in it.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish they'd hurry up and make it available already.  I can't stand this 2 wks waiting thing. smh


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 13, 2011)

Surprisingly, I'm not interested in this palette anymore once I saw swatches.  I have the UD Black Palette and other neutrals so this seems a bit redundant for my collection.  I do love that one metallic taupe color though...

  	http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-beauty-cat/make-up-for-ever-smoky-couleur-fall-2011-a-quick-look/
  	http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/07/make-up-for-ever-smoky-palette-swatches.html


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 13, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> I wish they'd hurry up and make it available already.  I can't stand this 2 wks waiting thing. smh


	me either!!! I'm really excited to get this palette. I've never tried anything from MUFE besides their powder foundation


----------



## jennifa (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks beautiful, but the colors are so similar to what I already have   Too bad, cuz based on past experience, the texture and pigmentation should rock!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Aug 14, 2011)

So, one of my Sephoras I stalk on the regular said they should be getting them early *this* week!  I'm all kinds of excited because this palette is exactly what I need.  I gave away my UD Naked palette (the colors and the fallout were driving me crazy) and the pigmentation of MUFE shadows is second to none.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Aug 14, 2011)

apocalypgloss said:


> That is a beautiful palette.  I wonder if there is a quality difference of palette vs single with MUFE the way there is with MAC?
> 
> Purple 92 is the BEST!  2Browneyes is telling all kinds of truth.  I can't even think of a color MAC has had that can compare in brightness and pigmentation.  The closest I've come to it from any line is Sugarpill Poison Plum but that one has more red in it.



 	Werd.  I own *both* because they are just both so damn awesome that I had to have them.  No other purple shadow comes close.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 14, 2011)

jennifa said:


> Looks beautiful, but the colors are so similar to what I already have   Too bad, cuz based on past experience, the texture and pigmentation should rock!



 	Sigh, I am in the same boat...got so excited when I first saw/posted that pic but alas I feel I can dupe what i like in  this palette.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 14, 2011)

EngineerBarbie said:


> So, one of my Sephoras I stalk on the regular said they should be getting them early *this* week!  I'm all kinds of excited because this palette is exactly what I need.  I gave away my UD Naked palette (the colors and the fallout were driving me crazy) and* the pigmentation of MUFE shadows is second to none*.


  	you've got me even more excited for it's release now


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw the display for this palette in Sephora tonight, but it was empty. I have one of the green shades in it and I really don't see how the white can be useful, but I love Mufe so much, I will go ahead and buy it anyway.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, I am tired of stalking Sephora's site for this palette. They are on my nerves!  Release the thing already!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2011)

Like I think I said before I think I have most of these colors in the single pan. However I may just get this for the convenience of having everything in one place. I love palettes for traveling!


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 18, 2011)

They are really good for traveling. I think this will be what I leave at work for those days when I'm running late and can't do a face before i leave home.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ that's a good idea. I love to have something like this that I can do a quick look.   I like the look of the palette but I have tween it in person. Wonder if it will be too dark on me for a quick, everyday office friendly look?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 19, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> Ok, I am tired of stalking Sephora's site for this palette. They are on my nerves!  Release the thing already!!!!!!!!!!


	seriously!!! I thought it would be released by now..sheesh!


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 21, 2011)

Gotta do my daily Sephora check...brb


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 21, 2011)

still not available...smh


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm really losing interest in this palette.  At first I was excited but now...ugh, they shouldn't have advertised it so far in advance and is still hasn't shown up.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, this is a bit crazy. :down:


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 21, 2011)

I am wondering if they are waiting for the hype to die down a bit from the two major UD palettes that just came out...timing is everything


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 22, 2011)

LeeleeBell, you make a great point.  The UD Naked palette came out at just the right time and UD is STILL riding the wave of that success.  Maybe MUFE is trying to time everything just right so that this new palette becomes the latest cult obsession...and knocks Naked off its throne!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 23, 2011)

Is the smoky eyes palette LE or perm? What a long wait! I don't own Naked, I passed on it twice and recently it is selling at sephora again but I pass again. I don't think I need so many browns, and several warm, and there are some shades with chunky glitters. I hope this mufe palette will wow me.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 23, 2011)

^ I feel you on that Naked palette Miss QQ.  I'm almost sure Sephora's site says the MUFE palette is limited edition.  PS- it's still not yet available.   I did see that they have promo pics on the MUFE site. And I found facecharts for the looks somewhere. If I can find them again I'll post the link.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 23, 2011)

So, according to MUFE via their facebook pg the palette is available in the US.....just where in the US is my next question because I can't seem to find a single Sephora that has it in stock and the site still has it as coming soon    smh


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it at any MUFE stores (NYC, and isn't there one somewhere on/near the west coast?)?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 23, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> So, according to MUFE via their facebook pg the palette is available in the US....*.just where in the US is my next question because I can't seem to find a single Sephora that has it in stock and the site still has it as coming soon    smh*


	I checked a Sephora store this weekend..they had none! MUFE is pulling our legs here...lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm willing to bet my entire stash that it's at the NY boutique. If I really wanted it, I wouldn't taken a trip over there. Sephora showed it's hand too early. People will still buy it, though.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree Shontay. It has to be at the Boutique up there but there's no way I'm traveling up there for one palette. That's insane!  Sephora made a mess for themselves in posting that palette so early. When I talked to the rep the other day she sounded like she'd been thru a million phone calls re the palette that day lol    Oh well.....


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 24, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> I agree Shontay. It has to be at the Boutique up there but there's no way I'm traveling up there for one palette. That's insane!  Sephora made a mess for themselves in posting that palette so early. When I talked to the rep the other day she sounded like she'd been thru a million phone calls re the palette that day lol    Oh well.....


  The boutique actually mails products. I'm sure they can have it to you before Sephora gets it in stock(at the rate they're going). I forgot how much shipping is, but I'm sure it can't be any worse than the average department store(probably less). Just google the boutique phone number if you like.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Aug 24, 2011)

Dropped into one of my Sephora's today.  The SA told me she has no idea why the palettes haven't come in yet.  The display just looks so lonely without it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 24, 2011)

The display for the other parts of the collection is up? What else does the collection have, other than the mascaras and the eyeshadow palette? Yeah the palette should be the star so the display must be looking funny without it.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 25, 2011)

The display looks a ridiculous mess without it!  I mean, there's this gorgeous pic of the model wearing the smoky look, the eyeliners r there, the mascara is there and there's an empty palette sized space. SMH


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> The display for the other parts of the collection is up? What else does the collection have, other than the mascaras and the eyeshadow palette? Yeah the palette should be the star so the display must be looking funny without it.


  Palette, coloured Smoky Lash mascaras, and Kohl Pencils (same colours as the mascaras).  http://www.makeupforever.com/products/


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel sorry for the store staff at Sephora because I know that they would LOVE to sell these palettes to everyone who is asking about them if they could.  It is just like they can almost taste but can't quite have that revenue for their store/dollars towards their quota. It has to frustrate them, too.  Everyone be extra sweet to your Sephora folks if you are going in looking for the palette


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 27, 2011)

Has anyone gone to Sephora for the MUFE event this weekend? I hear some stores have MUFE artists, and they're doing smoky eyes on people. If you buy 2 MUFE products, you get a free, limited edition tote bag. 

  	If anyone has the bag, I'd love to see a pic of it. I'm telling myself that it's just a canvas shopping bag, so that I don't have the urge to go shopping. I overdid it a little bit this past week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Edited to add: The new Sephora in my city opened yesterday, and they had the smoky palette on display. I didn't notice if they had them for sale yet, though. It's okay, but smaller than I expected. Smaller than a KVD palette.. I'm going to pass on it. It's a nice combination of colours, and great for someone that's just getting into makeup. However, the colours are pretty basic. Anyone that has a good array of shadows will likely have dupes of almost every colour.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think my Sephora has a Mufe event. Especially since the storm is kicking in now. I am also curious as to how the bag looks. I'm totally jealous. I know when I went shopping at the mufe boutique, they gave me a black canvas bag with the Mufe logo. I loved it and carried it for some time. It's really big, which I like. Don't ask me where it is now, though. :lol:   I'm passing on the palette, too. I don't have any use for the white or black shades. Plus, I own a couple of the colors included or at least similar ones to Mufe. I wish they had done new shades, but I guess this is a less expensive way to dive into their shadows for newer fans.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 27, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm willing to bet my entire stash that it's at the NY boutique. If I really wanted it, I wouldn't taken a trip over there. Sephora showed it's hand too early. People will still buy it, though.


	As Far as I know, The Palette is a Sephora exclusive, and is not available even at their Proloft or boutique. Our MUFE trainer told me this.
  	As for the Issue with the palette, i know that in cananda is was detained at customs. It had something to do with the fact that the eyeshadows were rectangular and not their regular cirular form. Something about how it might not be the regular product advertised.... 
  	Anyway, the head of MUFE canada had to buy out a HUGE amount from France (out of his walette) and send them to all the stores in canada. I think we only got 10-15. We were allowed to place 2 on the gondola, and then, because we were having a "Smoky eye/Exclusivity" Event, we had to keep the rest backstage for said event. Thursday, i believe, we finally got those that were detained at customs. 

  	Anyway, im not sure if there is a similar situation going with the U.S, but as far as i know, the palette is only available at Sephoras. And no, this is not an attempt to increase hype.


  	Honestly, i don;t even care for the palette. I think the purple they chose is too muddy, the green is just ok. The only real smokey eye look i ended up liking was with the copper. And the bag was a little leather pouch (all black) that could open into a bag.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, that's really interesting re: customs. 

  	I'm in Ottawa, and there's 2 Sephora stores here. The brand new one is not having the MUFE event, but the older one is. I saw the palette at the new store. I'm assuming the older store has it, as they are having the event.

  	Thanks for describing the bag, it definitely sounds like something I can pass on.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 27, 2011)

That really sucks because now Im not as excited about this palette


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> As Far as I know, The Palette is a Sephora exclusive, and is not available even at their Proloft or boutique. Our MUFE trainer told me this.
> As for the Issue with the palette, i know that in cananda is was detained at customs. It had something to do with the fact that the eyeshadows were rectangular and not their regular cirular form. Something about how it might not be the regular product advertised....
> Anyway, the head of MUFE canada had to buy out a HUGE amount from France (out of his walette) and send them to all the stores in canada. I think we only got 10-15. We were allowed to place 2 on the gondola, and then, because we were having a "Smoky eye/Exclusivity" Event, we had to keep the rest backstage for said event. Thursday, i believe, we finally got those that were detained at customs.
> 
> ...


  Strange. I agree with you on the purple. The green, I love though. It's better on the eye than swatched. The rest of the colors do nothing for me. Oh well, hopefully it'll come in soon for those who want it.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 28, 2011)

Ironic that you should mention the KVD palette. The manager @ the Sephora store I go to says the packaging for the MUFE is identical to the KVD line. When I rolled my eyes a bit and asked why she said that it is because Sephora had a huge say in packaging for this.



SatelliteDrmr said:


> Has anyone gone to Sephora for the MUFE event this weekend? I hear some stores have MUFE artists, and they're doing smoky eyes on people. If you buy 2 MUFE products, you get a free, limited edition tote bag.
> 
> If anyone has the bag, I'd love to see a pic of it. I'm telling myself that it's just a canvas shopping bag, so that I don't have the urge to go shopping. I overdid it a little bit this past week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm in Ottawa too, yey  I went to the Sephora in Bayshore today and saw this palette and swatched it. Honestly, it doesn't do much for me, a bit boring. I ended up spending my money on Nars and got another Aqua Cream too (shade #2)


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 28, 2011)

It;s True, because the palette was made for Sephora.
  	I remember a few months ago my Trainer asked me to take a tour of the store with her. She was snapping pictures of all kinds of palettes. Different designs. She said MUFE wasn't used to making pre packaged palettes, and wanted to see other companies that sold them, and what were pros and cons were to each.

  	In the end we decided that KVD and Too Face made the most successful palettes (at the time we didnt carry UD) KVD was small, sleek, and easy to transport. Bonus that it came with a little brush. Too Face's big plus was the mini tutorials that came with them. It's cons were it was made of cardboard and too chunky. I guess they liked the look of the KVD best, and i believe there is a little paper on how to do the MUFE smokey eye inside. 

  	BTW there is going to be a repackaging on KVD lipsticks. NO CREAM SHADOWS ANYMORE!!! You asked and Sephora listened!!! Also, they are going to start to switch them over to tin packaging. They will look like embossed, antique tin cigarette cases. They will now include an eyeliner, not the brushes. We shoudl start seeing this around xmas time i believe.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Sep 7, 2011)

*Smoky Palette Question*

So I have been totally contemplating getting the MUFE Smoky Palette but I have so many eyeshadows already....

  	Does anyone own this and if you do, do any of the shadows have MAC dupes? Especially the Green, Purple and Blue shades?

  	If I can't find possible dupes out of the MAC shadows I already have, I think I will have to spring for it because I do LOVE MUFE and those promo pics are making that palette call to me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2011)

It hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 24, 2011)

I saw the palette at Sephora today. I wasn't moved by the packaging and the colours. Some of them swatched quite dry and I may find them harder to work with, but the colours are beautiful. The green and the blue have slightly shimmers. It is a handy palette to have if you wear all the deep colours.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I understand I've been told the palette is being held up in US Customs. However they have released it in Canada. I'm still hopeful I get to see it here.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I saw the palette at Sephora today. I wasn't moved by the packaging and the colours. Some of them swatched quite dry and I may find them harder to work with, but the colours are beautiful. The green and the blue have slightly shimmers. It is a handy palette to have if you wear all the deep colours.


  I find that some mufe shadows work better on the eye than when swatched. I have several shadows from them and I don't have a problem with any. Of course, every brand has duds, but I think they may have to be put to use to see the actual quality. I own the green in this set and it's fantastic.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks. I have two of their e/s singles and I like them. Is the green easily blendable? It looks very pretty, so deep yet twinkling in the light.


----------



## Romina1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I got the palette yesterday and I am really impressed! I already had a few MUFE e/s so I knew that they would be good.
  	I followed the instructions, I never do, and the result was amazing! I also used the palette brushes, and I found out that they work!
  	I don't know why, but I was expecting the palette to be bigger, something like the UD Naked. It was rather small but I liked it better.
  	All the colours are pretty, easy o work with and blendable. I'd definetely recommend it!
  	I also got the lipstick #39 to recreate, hopefully, the look at the promo pictures.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ Thanks! Enjoy your new palette! Now I kind of want it again lol. I know what you mean, I was expecting it to be bigger too, but not as big as Naked. It really is tiny.


----------



## Romina1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Some swatches, in case it helps anyone decide. They are much better on the eyes than my arm! I am NC20, no base was used.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the swatches! I may go to Sephora today and check it out, though I am still a little disappointed on the size... Thanks.


----------



## ansimi (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought this the other day as an impulse purchase and I'm really happy with it. I don't wear a lot of dark shadows but these sheer out beautifully and blend together so well! The brush is usable which is a nice bonus.


----------

